# More About Vaccines



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Aimee's Rabies Exemption Law: Dr. Patricia Jordan: Vaccine insights Part I


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Excellent info, thanks for sharing!!!


----------

